# My New Garage



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Nothing very exciting in terms of design, but I'm very pleased with the results nevertheless. No build pictures unfortunately, but they wouldn't have been very interesting, it's your basic brick block really.

Inside "clean and elegant" was the target; I've perhaps overachieved that so it really is very stark - thinking about some subtle decoration (pictures etc), but unsure yet.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice! Garage looks alright too


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

lovely space...:thumb:
i'd agree with some pics or posters maybe...


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome! I wish I had something like this!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Crap......jealous. Enjoy


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Really smart 

Love the car too


----------



## racingsnake (Apr 3, 2006)

nice motor:thumb:


----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

Is it just me that can’t see any pics ?


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

It's like a display cabinet for a model integrale!! Cracking job!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Love the garage, love the car:-D


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiluf interior, very nice & clean layout


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice and clean. What size is it internally?

I always think a garage looks naked without mechanics tools in it but im on the wrong forum for that sort of thing.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Some tools in the cupboards, but admittedly not many 

Interior size is 5m x 6m approximately, don't have the plans to hand. Just under 30m squared anyway.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

GTISnoopy said:


> Nice and clean. What size is it internally?
> 
> I always think a garage looks naked without mechanics tools in it but im on the wrong forum for that sort of thing.


I'm the opposite..lol. A garage should look the OP's, clean, uncluttered, and a bit like a car showroom....

Jealous ain't word....


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Ah ffs ... just getting over the car envy then you post this. Think I need to rip down my conservatory to make way for a garage I can actually use to work in!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks awesome mate enjoy


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

How much was the flooring if you don't mind me asking??
Oh, and where did you get it from??

You certainly like nice clean lines, very nice and minimal, good luck keeping it that way!! lol.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

It does look a nice usable space, quick question to the OP - are they locking tiles on the floor? If so, what are they and do they stand up to having a car stood on them? Want to sort something for mine but the car stands long periods of time.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Interlocking tiles from GarageTek.co.uk, not cheap to be honest but I am very happy with them and the service was good.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

lovely car and garage!!!


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

neilos said:


> I'm the opposite..lol. A garage should look the OP's, clean, uncluttered, and a bit like a car showroom....


I agree clean, organised and uncluttered is the way. Its why im getting quite a few more tool cabinets for mine that are wip.
As for like a showroom well thats a showroom not a garage in my mind, the workshops at a dealers though is more like a garage to me.
As I said im really on the wrong forum for the garage uses I prefer as some but not all are more like pampering cleaning rooms than mechanics/car workshop/car restoration garages  Garagejournal has more of what im after as the Americans love to work on cars but sadly most are massive sized american garages and this imo is the best place to see UK ones.
Don't get me wrong I still detail my cars just not to the extent alot do here my collection of detailing gear fills only one of my stanley cabinet lol.
This garage is sort of a half way house for what im aiming for with my two. The plastic floor would struggle and lack of storage and tool storage would really struggle (im down sizing from a 5 car+lift workshop + double home garage to a pair of doubles). 
The roof lighting and clean bright lines are very interesting to me though.
As I said it suits his needs and his hobbies, wouldn't quite work with mine.

To the OP
Im guessing there is also a shed or something else for the garden gear and normal family stuff somewere?
I've got a 20ft container full of ours lol.
Oh and very nice car, nice.


----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

b8-sline said:


> Is it just me that can't see any pics ?


?


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautifully clean


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah no pics


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

yes no pics


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice great looking garage, car ain't to bad either. Reminds me of the dentist, all white and clean.

Carl


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

GTISnoopy said:


> To the OP
> Im guessing there is also a shed or something else for the garden gear and normal family stuff somewere?


Nearly - I've actually being digging out ready for a new shed next to the garage today, for all the dirty bits


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't see any photos.

It says this image isn't available?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Must be a flickr problem sorry, hopefully temporary. They do show here.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm assuming this* 
is him. but there's doesn't seem to be any garage pics 

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/andygarton/sets/


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Sweet garage and nice car!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice Andy:thumb::thumb: Have you still got the other 2 cars?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Very nice Andy:thumb::thumb: Have you still got the other 2 cars?


Still got the Escort (it's a keeper) Justin but the ugly red car went in favour of the integrale!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Cracking space! And that car is simply stunning!!!
Is the blue a factory color?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

shudaman said:


> Cracking space! And that car is simply stunning!!!
> Is the blue a factory color?


It is yes, a limited edition colour they called "Lagos Blue".


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Should get some nice motorsport canvases up, really nice set up...


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks mega that dude!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

AndyGarton said:


> It is yes, a limited edition colour they called "Lagos Blue".


Very different from the normal black/red ones I see about, but by far the best!
And what escort do u talk of? Lol
Also is the roof tiled? Did u do it under permitted development?
Ollie


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Brilliant. How long did it take you to do?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

I needed planning permission (garage is away from the house, closer to the main road and on my property boundary), roof is Decra tiling. Took about three months all in to do.

Escort:










(More pics here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4411113&postcount=420 )


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Are they kept in the same garage?


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Even more jealous now, love mark II's always wanted one!


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

GTISnoopy said:


> Are they kept in the same garage?


No (although they do both fit), I have an older garage for the Escort.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Now you have two very sorted cars!
Very jealous


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

And two garages....


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

AndyGarton said:


> Inside "clean and elegant" was the target; I've perhaps overachieved that so it really is very stark - thinking about some subtle decoration (pictures etc), but unsure yet.


This is probably fairly high on the sad scale, but with the aid of some cheap poster frames from Amazon I decided to go for poster prints of some of my own photos of my current and old cars.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Loving the garage and the car! want my own garage like that one day!


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

That is a lovely setup! If you are after different wall art I saw some really cool Group B rally prints ones the other day that would be perfect, ill try find them!


----------



## Tidenuparxei (May 17, 2012)

The best place for such a beautiful lady...!!!Blue lagos is my favorite color...!!!!!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice car collection you have had


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

My dream car! My dad bought one 5 years ago, done it all up full respray etc, was perfect. The. Sold it for what it cost him, the. About 2 months later top gear said they were worth stupid money when they really weren't and now there too expensive for me to buy one  WHY LIE TOP GEAR YOU BUNCH OF GIMPS haha


----------

